# Merlin Headbadge



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a Merlin Headbadge for my '98 Extralight? It simply has a decal on the headtube.
Thanks


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Merlin headbadge*

Keep an eye on Ebay...and have the willingness to shell out 60 dollars or more.


----------

